# Lead paint



## JesusCrust (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive been thinking about squatting a house in southern nh for a while now and have been looking around for abandoned houses for awhile now. I think ive found a house but my only worry is about lead paint. it deffinatly hasnt been occupied in over 20 years and theres chipping paint all over the floor. has anybody ever had any experience with squatting a house with lead paint


----------



## bicycle (Jan 30, 2012)

No I have not but..I think that If it really is lead paint then just dont do it!
You could do some research first and see if it really is lead paint. not sure how to do it with paint as it aint that obvious as asbestos I think.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 30, 2012)

Did some research for you as I am exploring myself often weird places and this is also a concern for me.
Here is your solution:
You can test paint for lead content by using *sodium sulphite solution (5%*). Some paint shops and pharmacies sell the solution. Generally the test is carried out by cutting into the paint exposing the back of the suspect layer and dropping some of the solution onto it. If it turns black it contains lead.


----------



## joaquim33 (Jan 30, 2012)

you can probably safely assume its lead paint if the house hasnt been occupied in 20 years.
if your just staying there a few days, try not to touch it with your skin and wash your hands before eating and try to wash your clothes every day.
if your staying there long term, you can scrape it off wearing a contractor mask and gloves, and clean up the dust with wet towels and then paint over it. there are supplies for removing lead paint at hardware stores.. dont just take my word for it on removing it if you want to do a serious job...i've gotten work cleaning lead paint off of entire outsides of houses and we wore hazmat suits and masks and goggles..but as for doing it DIY you might not have to go so crazy.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea my plan is to squat it spring/summer/fall so im gonna be there fairly long term. Im just worried about having serious health problems after awhile because ive been doin some reaserch on lead paint and it seems really unhealthly. I think its been squatted before me because theres a homemade toilet in the house so maybe id be fine. Theres chipping paint on every wall so it be a big job but id be willing to do it


----------



## baconrind (Jan 30, 2012)

Ive actually rented a house that had lead paint. The slumlord just had me sign a paper saying i knew not to eat the paint chips.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it only dangerous if you somehow eat it?


----------



## blackcat (Jan 30, 2012)

JesusCrust said:


> Is it only dangerous if you somehow eat it?


 
Yes it is, be careful growing stuff in the backyard because the soil may be contaminated. From what i read about it, you really don't need much to get sick . A good way to remove the paint is by pressure washing it ( sandblasting or scraping will create dust and make it airborne) and just paint over the rest that is still sticking to the walls.


----------



## FLoP (Jan 30, 2012)

It's lead paint man. If you are squatting, I doubt that you can afford to rent and power a pressure washer and use it without being noticed (no offense black cat). Nor would you be able to vacuum it out. I have stayed in squats with lead paint as well as asbestos. The asbestos is more serious. That will give you lung cancer. The lead will make you retarded for lack of a better term. I'd say SLOWLY scrape and sweep. SLOWLY sweep to avoid dust if you can. Use respiratory protection. Vent the windows and fan out the dust. I'd say do one room thoroughly and stay in that. If you are going to be there for 9 months take your time cleaning the whole place. Don't lick the floors or walls. And wash up before you eat. Use common sense and you should be ok. All the lead warning shit is in place because little kids would eat the paint chips and go stupid. Lead is bad, just avoid ingesting it.


----------



## joaquim33 (Jan 30, 2012)

a lead paint chip ingested by a small child can kill them. most of the lead paint restrictions are because of its danger to kids, with an adult body you can handle much higher amounts, but still, its nasty shit, if youre gonna be staying there that long its best to deal with it. its probably not great for dogs either.
you ingest it eating it (of your hands, clothes, etc..) and breathing the dust.
respiratory masks can be bought for very cheap at hardware stores, so can rubber gloves.
scrap the paint, clean the walls, sweep the floor, vent the room, mop up the dust with wet toilet paper/rags, and inquire at the hardware store, there may be paint you can buy to paint over the old stuff thats made for this purpose, i'll ask my boss at work tomorrow about it.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys are all nuts. DO NOT FUCK WITH IT! I mean you're fucking squatting...there are more dangerous things you do to yourself and are exposed to on a daily basis. It wont hurt you if you touch it or even sleep on it for that matter.Just don't scrape at it or try to clean it up and you'll be fine. The thing with lead poisoning is that it takes years and years of being in consistent contact with it for it to even remotely have a chance to mess you up. Asbestos is worse but as long as you're not doing asbestos remediation you should have no lung problems. Since I used to be a Real Estate agent I had to learn all this information so trust me on this.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jan 31, 2012)

My area fucking sucks to find places to squat, Ive litterally looked all over the place and this is the only place that seemed like a possibility. Im glad that id prob be fine because i havnt really found much else. This is my first time squatting so i wanted to stay near my area in case something happened


----------



## finn (Jan 31, 2012)

Lead paint really isn't that serious of an issue if you are squatting without children, as long as you can stop yourself from popping the paint chips in your mouth like they're pringles. I'd be more worried about mold than lead paint.


----------



## JesusCrust (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha im pretty sure i can resist the urge. Its gonna be difficult tho


----------

